# AMS lost all fannie propertys as of Monday In MI



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

Just got the email from AMS they finally lost all the fannie properties in MI. Could it be cause they didn't want to Pay for Quality vendors. Thats my guess


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*My guess is the next guy bid it even cheaper.*

What kind of vendors does he expect to get?


----------



## bildough (Jun 24, 2014)

I am just a small guy working in the Saginaw area but I thought it was nice that they emailed us on the last day.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a email or phone number to someone at AMS? I am looking to buy some equipment and I hear they are selling everything. Thanks!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like they lucked out. We hate Fannie Mae work. Even in Pre Foreclosure it's a PIA! They also cut our pay from what we get with everyone else.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Sounds like they lucked out. We hate Fannie Mae work. Even in Pre Foreclosure it's a PIA! They also cut our pay from what we get with everyone else.


Got a initial cut order the other day,that I bid a couple weeks ago. Was told they declined my bid and I needed to cut for allowable. I asked them to reassign!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Fannie always sucked, always cutting bids


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looking for that number also - that bought all new stuff back a few years ago - cheap sundry stuff but trucks might work, although with their pricing......


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

AFAS and safeguard have them now right ?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTJ in MI


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Sounds like they lucked out. We hate Fannie Mae work. Even in Pre Foreclosure it's a PIA! They also cut our pay from what we get with everyone else.


It's funny that Fannie is so bad to work for when the Freddy contract is a gold mine. They approve just about everything that we give them a good reason for doing. They ALWAYS pay, and it's possible to actually make good money through them.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

True I agree *


----------

